# Fiberglass insulation for exhaust packing?



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Can you use the pink fiberglass insulation for houses in exhaust systems? Ive read it will blow out? should i put in there or wait and just get my dad to pick some free packing up from his work? thanks.


----------



## geo (Aug 14, 2009)

i would use the right packing if it was mine


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

X2. Big Gun sells it directly, $20 for the basic one or $40 or $50 for the thick insulated one. Btw, how long would you say yours lasted?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

im not paying $50 for packing when im selling it. shipping and tax will atleast double that price.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh your from Canada, I see. I've heard of people putting normal insulation at HL, but don't know how that went...


----------

